# CIA Website lahmgelegt ?



## OSche (16. Juni 2011)

Es scheint als wolle sich LulzSec mit Giganten anlegen, zurzeit ist die Seite cia.gov nicht mehr verfügbar und die Gruppe kommentierte in einem Twitterbeitrag Tango Down ... for the lulz.

https://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81115804636155906

Da es sich wahrscheinlich um eine DDoS-Attacke handelt, dürft die Website bis morgen früh wieder laufen.

Edit: Mittlerweile ist die Seite wieder aufrufbar.


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Klasse Aktion!

Aber warum wird seid einigen Wochen so intensiv gehackt, gibt es da seit kurzem irgendwie eine Anleitung für Anfänger?!


----------



## OSche (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Klasse Aktion!
> 
> Aber warum wird seid einigen Wochen so intensiv gehackt, gibt es da seit kurzem irgendwie eine Anleitung für Anfänger?!


 
Die Frage ist ob die Aktion so schlau war wie sie denken .... Ich glaube die CIA hat schon ein paar mehr Resourcen und die Frage ist ob die ihren Kopf da noch aus der Schlinge ziehen können .... Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Andererseits ist die Frage ob es die überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## MisterG (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Nein eher faule Sys-Admins und 100-tausende unbedarfter Nutzer die deren Botnetz täglich erweitern


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Gerade nachgefragt, war zu 100% DDos.


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



> Klasse Aktion!



Gehts noch? Irgendwo muss auch mal ne Grenze gesetzt werden. Und beim Geheimdienst einer Weltmacht wird diese Grenze definitiv überschritten. Was ein paar geheime Informationen, die an die Öffentlichkeit geraten, so ausrichten können, hat man bei Wiki Leaks ja schon gemerkt. 
Gut, nur weil der Server für eine Weile down ist, haben die noch keine Daten. Aber man muss das echt nicht auch noch gutreden


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Nur weil die Amerikaner angeblich Weltmacht sind, darf man nicht mehr ihren Geheimdienst hacken?!

Du willst nicht wissen, was die CIA alles beobachtet & wo die sich einschleusen..

P.S

Die Amerikaner sind schon lange nicht mehr Weltmacht, wenn wir jetzt mal von ihrer Armee & Rüstung absehen.


----------



## evosociety (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

LulzSec, nervt. -.-

Einen Baukasten Trojaner, eine Plattform zum spreaden gefunden damit, ein Botnetz aufgebaut. Und SQL Injections nach Tutorial. 
Wann fällt jemandem auf, das die eigentlich nichts können? Und alles was die erreichen an recht bekannten System Fehlern liegt?


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn es eben klappt, warum nicht.. ;p


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



> Du willst nicht wissen, was die CIA alles beobachtet & wo die sich einschleusen..


EBEN! Ich will es nicht wissen. Und das soll auch niemand wissen, für den es nicht bestimmt ist. Und du kannst dir sicher sein, wenn so eine amok laufende Hacker Truppe an diese Daten kommt, werden die das nicht für sich behalten.

Und die USA sind definitiv eine Weltmacht. Nicht DIE Weltmacht, aber eine.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Ob Weltmacht oder nicht. 
Ich wart schon auf den ersten Rückschlag vom CIA


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Toll gemacht lulzSec. Ein DDos angriff. Kann jedes kleinkind *gähn*


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Weltmach oder nicht.
> Ich wart schon auf den ersten Rückschlag vom CIA



Hat die USA nicht Hacken jetzt als Kriegsgrund aufgenommen?!


----------



## Kyrodar (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Hat die USA nicht Hacken jetzt als Kriegsgrund aufgenommen?!


 
Auch wenn du ein paar Informationen bzw. Kriterien außer Acht lässt, ja.
Aus meiner Sicht auch nachvollziehbar. Es sollte natürlich die letzte Instanz sein.


----------



## Ahab (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

DDos Attacken auf Info-Webseiten - was bringt das? Außer nen Ständer bei den ganzen Kiddies. Ist doch echt affig...


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

CIA.gov ist wieder oben.


----------



## MisterG (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Ahab schrieb:


> DDos Attacken auf Info-Webseiten - was bringt das? Außer nen Ständer bei den ganzen Kiddies. Ist doch echt affig...



Nichts - deshalb heisst es ja auch "just for the lulz"!


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

DDoS Attacken sind eher peinlich, das ist was für Kiddys die sich für überkrasse hack0r halten


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

CIA.gov ist aber immer noch Down. 

http://cia.gov Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?


----------



## MisterG (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> DDoS Attacken sind eher peinlich, das ist was für Kiddys die sich für überkrasse hack0r halten



Nichts was den gewünschten Effekt hat ist peinlich - selbst wenn es einfach ist.


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> CIA.gov ist aber immer noch Down.
> 
> http://cia.gov Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?



War vor Einigen Minuten kurz oben.



			
				zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> DDoS Attacken sind eher peinlich, das ist was für Kiddys die sich für überkrasse hack0r halten



1337


----------



## Yellowant (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Also ich finds irgendwo lustig.
Da bekommt das Wort Asymmetrische Kriegsführung ne ganz andere Bedeutung. 

Wenn diese Angriffe gezielt eingesetzt werden, würde es sogar was von Förderung der Demokratie haben. Aber so bringts nichts, außer noch härterer Vorratsdatenspeicherung.
Werdet schon sehen, es beginnt gerade was neues.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



MisterG schrieb:


> Nichts was den gewünschten Effekt hat ist peinlich - selbst wenn es einfach ist.


Doch - denn wenn man sowas hört hält man LulzSec nicht mehr für Hacker sondern für 10 jährige Skriptkiddies die an Papas PC durften


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Doch - denn wenn man sowas hört hält man LulzSec nicht mehr für Hacker sondern für 10 jährige Skriptkiddies die an Papas PC durften



Wenn man im Lulzsec IRC ist, denkt man echt das sind 10 Jährige.

Die wollen jetzt McDonalds hacken.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

gief link 

McDonalds? Warum? Gefährdung der Gesundheit des Menschen?^^


----------



## Megael (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Ich glaube nicht, das das CIA irgendetwas sinnvolles auf die Reihe bekommt, als Gegenmaßnahme. Von allen Sicherheitsdiensten dieser Erde, ist der CIA der schlechteste. Selbst Bin Laden musste von nem Postboden verpetzt werden. 

Aber egal, wichtig wäre es dennoch diese Bekloppten Hacker aufzuspüren und unschädlich zu machen. Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die ishargossip dicht gehackt haben, liegt beim Hack, bzw beim zustellen der CIA Seite keine Ehre im Vorgehen. Daher bleibt unterm Strich nur noch die simple Strafbarkeit.

Ok, auch wenns peinlich ist, als Sicherheitsdienst unerreichbar zu sein (obwohl, vllt zockt das CIA auch nur den Duke und haben keinen Bock grade und hat das alles nur inszeniert^^), sympathisieren darf man mit diesem Hackerabschaum jdf. nicht.


----------



## Balder (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ein paar Informationen bzw. Kriterien außer Acht lässt, ja.
> Aus meiner Sicht auch nachvollziehbar. Es sollte natürlich die letzte Instanz sein.


 
Du redest von den Amis, dort wird erst Krieg geführt bevor man mal guckt was denn war.
Ich finde die Aktion nicht verkehrt und wieso sollte man es nicht bei der CIA machen ?
BKA hat man hierzulande doch auch schon gestört und da hats keinen gestört, also jammert jetzt nicht so rum.
Schade , dass man es nicht eher gehackt hat und man mal wieder bissel was online stellt


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> gief link
> 
> McDonalds? Warum? Gefährdung der Gesundheit des Menschen?^^



irc.anonops.li, Irc.lulzsec.net & Irc.lulzlo.net

Frag mich nicht warum die die hacken wollen, die begründen das nur mit McDonals = Korruption, Doof, ChuckNorris.

Jetzt wollen die sogar "Operation Nordkorea" starten..


----------



## Fresh_Air (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Also cia.gov ist wieder UP. 

Es ist halt doch schwer ne Organisation dieser groesse mit genug ressourcen laengerzeitig zu behindern. Aber war dennoch erstaunlich was die sich traun !


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Nicht, dass nachher rauskommt, dass die USA wichtige Personen in allen Herren Länder hat ausschalten lassen. Have fun @ world war 3 ^^


----------



## Chris1805 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Also ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was daran jetzt zu bewundern wäre. Wie schon gesagt, dass ist eine offene Seite für den geneigten Leser und kein "Top-Secret-Geheimdienst-Super-Duper-ich-bin-voll-mit-geheimen-Dokumenten"-Server.

Selbst die öffentlichen Seiten unserer Regierung und deren Einrichtungen (Bundespolizei, Länderpolizeien, etc.) sind lediglich reine Informations-Seiten. Diese mittels dDOS-Attacken lahmzulegen ist doch nun wirklich ein pupertäres Verhalten und hat - meiner Meinung nach - mal garnichts mit "Hacken"/"Cracken"/was auch immer zu tun.

Aber solange solchen Typen über Newsseiten jedes Mal so eine Publicity bekommen, werden diese schön damit weitermachen um sich zu profilieren.


----------



## H@buster (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

bitte hört auf von "gehackt" zu reden. DDOS ist kein hack. Die Seite war einfach überlaufen, auch wenn das künstlich hervorgerufen wurde.

Viel lustiger fand ich ja, dass sie das FBI in Detroit mit Anrufen überhäuft haben  
Ebenso das WOW SupportCenter xD


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Als nächstes bitte den Assi-Sender RTL lahmlegen, sprich alle Infrastruktur zerstören, alle Sendungen löschen, sodass mal paar Monate Ruhe ist.

Aber das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein *träum*


----------



## stolle80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Wat seid Ihr denn alle an den Hackern Intressiert, es entstehen Millionen Schäden, und das ist kriminell.
Ein paar Arbeitslose die nix besseres zu tun haben, von unseren Steuern leben und die ganze Nacht vor dem Rechner hängen.
Das ist das letzte. Alle in den A**** treten.


----------



## Elberfelder (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Gut das du das alles zu wissen scheinst , ich habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht . Zum Glück sind das alles Arbeitssuchende oder noch besser die schlimmen Hartz Fear  Hacker Gruppen .  Stolle schmier dir ne Stulle und geh brav in die Schule


----------



## stolle80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Ej, ich geh wenigstens Arbeiten, tue was für mein Geld ganz brav und Legal . Für meine Famile.
Das kann man ja von den Leuten ja nicht behaupten, die zerstören nur, irgendwelche Freaks, na klar wer soll das denn sonst sein außer irgend welche Asoziale Gruppen, die meinen es der ganzen Welt zeigen zu müssen, un dann doch letzten endes im Knast zu verroten. Erbermlich sage ich nur, und das mit unseren Steuergeldern


----------



## riedochs (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Ej, ich geh wenigstens Arbeiten, tue was für mein Geld ganz brav und Legal . Für meine Famile.
> Das kann man ja von den Leuten ja nicht behaupten, die zerstören nur, irgendwelche Freaks, na klar wer soll das denn sonst sein außer irgend welche Asoziale Gruppen, die meinen es der ganzen Welt zeigen zu müssen, un dann doch letzten endes im Knast zu verroten. Erbermlich sage ich nur, und das mit unseren Steuergeldern


 
Richtig. Spätestens beim Mossad haben die ihr Todesurteil unterschrieben.


----------



## da_exe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Schlimm is an der ganzen Sache nur das die CIA Seite nich permanet down is


----------



## bulldozer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Und wieso veröffentlichen die jedesmal interne Dateien wenn es lediglich DDoS Attacken sein sollen?


----------



## Fragile Heart (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nur weil die Amerikaner angeblich Weltmacht sind, darf man nicht mehr ihren Geheimdienst hacken?!
> 
> Du willst nicht wissen, was die CIA alles beobachtet & wo die sich einschleusen..
> 
> ...


 
Wie wenig die Amis noch Weltmacht sind denke ich werden wir hier nach recht schnell erfahren. Vielleicht ist dannach endlich wieder ruhe!


----------



## Ska1i (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

@Stolle80: Als Kiddie gibt's noch kein Harz Fear... Nur Kindergeld. Vorrausgesetzt es sind Deutsche  Und was Millionenschäden angeht, da kann ich nur müde lächeln! Unsere Regierung haut Milliarden für Banken und andere Länder raus, als ob die nicht wissen, was sie damit tun sollen. Da sind die Arbeitslosen die geringste Kostenstelle... Also reg dich lieber über das Richtige und *nicht *das Naheliegende auf 

@ Topic: Ich find's lustig... aber ich denke, dass einige von denen bald in Guantanamo Bay einsitzen werden


----------



## Aquadukt (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Ohhh mein gott es wurde mal wieder eine "webseite" gehackt und/oder lahmgelegt.
Was für eine vernichtende attacke auf den Feind!!!
Man hätte alternativ auch eine brennende Papiertüte mit einem Hundehaufen drinn bei denen vor die Türe legen können um darauf zu warten bis sie wer austritt... *lol*


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

Na wenn man das hier so liest merkt man schnell das man es ja mit ausgemachten Fachleuten zum Thema Nachrichten- / Sicherheitsdienste etc. pp. zu tun hat.. ^^

Die Aktionen von denen sind n bissel albern... Offene Sites zu torpedieren, thumps up! Vorallem bringt das soviel... nicht.

Wie schon gesagt, wenns wenigstens "sinnvolle" Aktionen wären bzw. wenn da jmd. wirklich Access zu verschiedenen Daten erlangen würde und die dann über alternative Newssites etc. spreaden würde, das wäre in meinen Augen okay. Aber der Kram... Naja.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Hat die USA nicht Hacken jetzt als Kriegsgrund aufgenommen?!


Vielleicht suchen sie schon wo die wohnen und müssen dann das eigene Land angreifen. ²


----------



## Kyrodar (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Balder schrieb:


> Du redest von den Amis, dort wird erst Krieg geführt bevor man mal guckt was denn war.
> Ich finde die Aktion nicht verkehrt und wieso sollte man es nicht bei der CIA machen ?
> BKA hat man hierzulande doch auch schon gestört und da hats keinen gestört, also jammert jetzt nicht so rum.
> Schade , dass man es nicht eher gehackt hat und man mal wieder bissel was online stellt


 
Es ging mir dabei auch weniger um die Amerikaner höchstselbst.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Doch - denn wenn man sowas hört hält man LulzSec nicht mehr für Hacker sondern für 10 jährige Skriptkiddies die an Papas PC durften


 
Eher peinlich für die Serverhoster, die sich von 10jährigen lahmlegen lassen. Auch wenn es nur eine DDos Attacke ist, spielt keine Rolle.
Und ob die von dir genannten Kiddies selber wirklich gut programmieren können und sich
 in Netzwerktechnik bestens auskennen kannst du gar nicht wissen. Leute die immer solche Behauptungen aufstellen und glauben alle(s) zu Kennen und zu Wissen sind genauso nervig wie die Lulz selbst.


----------



## OdlG (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Lee schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Irgendwo muss auch mal ne Grenze gesetzt werden. Und beim Geheimdienst einer Weltmacht wird diese Grenze definitiv überschritten. Was ein paar geheime Informationen, die an die Öffentlichkeit geraten, so ausrichten können, hat man bei Wiki Leaks ja schon gemerkt.
> Gut, nur weil der Server für eine Weile down ist, haben die noch keine Daten. Aber man muss das echt nicht auch noch gutreden


 
Dito. Ich fand alle Hackerangriffe der letzten Zeit unklug. Sowas verstößt nunmal gegen bestehendes Recht und gehört mMn verfolgt. Allerdings würde ich eher Muffensausen haben, wenn ich den KGB erfolgreich gehackt hätte^^


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*

@OdlG

Uhh ja wird wohl schon ein Adrenalinkick sein, gefolgt von schlechtem Gewissen.
Die Taten sind mMn etwas zwischen naiv, dumm, gerissen und witzig. Bisher sind keine Menschenleben zu schaden gekommen, das finde ich wiederum gut!  (Wie z.B. geschehen würde wenn man ein Ampelsystem manipulieren würde)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Juni 2011)

Wie heisst die nächste Hackergruppe? 

Roflcopter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OSche (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Aquadukt schrieb:


> Man hätte alternativ auch eine brennende Papiertüte mit einem Hundehaufen drinn bei denen vor die Türe legen können um darauf zu warten bis sie wer austritt... *lol*



Made my day ! . Genau die selbe Wirkung hat es wahrscheinlich.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Senf:

1.: Wer seine Sicherheitslücken nicht schließt, ist selber schuld.

2.: Lückenlose Systeme versperren auch den Geheimdiensten den Zugang zu Systemen. Den wollen die aber haben. Software, die keine Lücken aufweist, kommt nicht auf den Markt, ganz speziell amerkianische Software, denn dort ist das Gesetz.

3.: Diese ganzen Arbeitsgruppen zur Bekämpfung der Internetkriminalität werden doch nur gebildet, weil die Leute zu faul sind ihre Systeme zu patchen. So bleiben die dann ungepatcht und die bösen Jungs sperrt man einfach weg.
Sicher wird dadurch aber rein garnichts.

Aus diesen Gründen, und nur aus diesen, ziehe ich für mich den Schluss: Weitermachen LulzSec, 23timesPi, Anonymus und wie Ihr alle heißt!

Bis der letzte Politiker und auch der sturste Firmenchef kapiert hat, dass man die Systemsicherheit nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen darf und die Lücken nicht durch Gesetze oder Arbeitsgruppen geschlossen werden können!

Denn, sind wir mal ehrlich: Erst nach diesen Attacken kümmern sich Firmen und Organisationen wirklich um die Sicherheit ihrer Systeme, vorher wurde das mehr oder weniger stiefmütterlich behandelt.

MfG


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eher peinlich für die Serverhoster, die sich von 10jährigen lahmlegen lassen. Auch wenn es nur eine DDos Attacke ist, spielt keine Rolle.
> Und ob die von dir genannten Kiddies selber wirklich gut programmieren können und sich
> in Netzwerktechnik bestens auskennen kannst du gar nicht wissen. Leute die immer solche Behauptungen aufstellen und glauben alle(s) zu Kennen und zu Wissen sind genauso nervig wie die Lulz selbst.


Natürlich weiß ich es nicht. Aber ich halte sie für 10 Jährige Skriptkiddies (zumindest Geistig), weil das mMn die Typischen LOIC User sind. Gegen Ordentliche Hacks hab ich ja nichts, solang es niemandem schadet 

LMA OMFG HAHA I CAN H4XXXXXX YA WEBSAIT


----------



## Jakob (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Ska1i schrieb:


> @Stolle80: Als Kiddie gibt's noch kein Harz Fear... Nur Kindergeld. Vorrausgesetzt es sind Deutsche  Und was Millionenschäden angeht, da kann ich nur müde lächeln! Unsere Regierung haut Milliarden für Banken und andere Länder raus, als ob die nicht wissen, was sie damit tun sollen. Da sind die Arbeitslosen die geringste Kostenstelle... Also reg dich lieber über das Richtige und *nicht *das Naheliegende auf
> 
> @ Topic: Ich find's lustig... aber ich denke, dass einige von denen bald in Guantanamo Bay einsitzen werden


 OffenerHaushalt: Der transparente Bundeshaushalt
Du bist lustig. Arbeitslose sind die geringste Kostenstelle.



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Mein Senf:
> 
> 1.: Wer seine Sicherheitslücken nicht schließt, ist selber schuld.
> 
> ...


Ja genau, erst wenn die Attacken kommen. Bloß wird dabei ganz vergessen, dass bei den meisten angegriffenen Institutionen die größte Gefahr durch ebendiese Angriffe entstehen. Es kann doch nicht der richtige Weg sein unter dem Anschein die Firmen zum Nachdenken anzuregen, genau das zu tun, was sie offiziell verhindern wollen.

Abgesehen davon, findest du es ok, dass jemand all deine Sachen klaut nur weil du das Fenster offen gelassen hast? Du hättest es ja schließlich auch zumachen können. 

Es ist schade, dass hier nur die wenigsten Leute überhaupt zu wissen scheinen worum es geht. Diese Art ist in keiner Weise ein Kavaliersdelikt.
Gut zu sehen ist das doch auch an Minecraft. Warum bitte will man solchen Leuten schaden? Weil sie die Daten nicht perfekt schützen? Jedem sollte klar sein, dass er, wenn er das Internet nutzt Spuren hinterlässt.


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

Was manche hier von sich geben ist ja mal oberpeinlich.

Arbeitslose? Das sind fast immer irgendwelche Studenten, und keine Angst die haben wenn es um das Thema geht viel mehr drauf als ihr, die ewigen Hacker-Hater Gamer-Kiddies.

X6Core hat gesagt wie es aussieht.

Das gute an LulzSec ist dass sie es komplett öffentlich machen und so auf die Probleme hinweisen, ansonsten werden einfach Daten gestohlen ohne dass es jemand mitbekommt.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> und keine Angst die haben wenn es um das Thema geht viel mehr drauf als ihr, die ewigen Hacker-Hater Gamer-Kiddies.


Dann würden sie kein LOIC benutzen sondern richtig hacken. Wenn ich mit LOIC irgend ne seite lahm leg bin ich dann auch der üb0rkra$$e Hacker weil ihr ja nicht wisst ob ichs richtig drauf hab?


----------



## da_exe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



Jakob schrieb:


> OffenerHaushalt: Der transparente Bundeshaushalt
> Du bist lustig. Arbeitslose sind die geringste Kostenstelle.
> 
> .



Schau dir die Verteilung an. Zumindest die Leistung/Transfer Geschichte is nich "wirklich" groß in Realation.


----------



## Jakob (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: CIA Website gehackt ?*



da_exe schrieb:


> Schau dir die Verteilung an. Zumindest die Leistung/Transfer Geschichte is nich "wirklich" groß in Realation.


Ich habe es vielleicht nicht genügend gekennzeichnet, aber das war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> ...2.: Lückenlose Systeme versperren auch den Geheimdiensten den Zugang zu Systemen. Den wollen die aber haben. Software, die keine Lücken aufweist, kommt nicht auf den Markt, ganz speziell amerkianische Software, denn dort ist das Gesetz.....


 Wusst ich gar nicht, kannst du dazu bitte mehr Informationen geben. 
Darüber würd ich gern mehr erfahren.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Juni 2011)

Müsste ich erst selbst wieder suchen, ich merke mir nicht jede Quelle mein Leben lang.

Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre (ich meine es sind derer 10) her, dass das bekannt wurde.
Hat nur jeder seither todgeschwiegen.

Verschlüsselungssysteme sind von den Amis im Übrigen auch gedeckelt, weil die selbst Angst haben die Verschlüsselungen nicht mehr knacken zu können - und solche Verschlüsselungen existieren bereits.


Wenn man effektive Sicherheits- und Verschlüsselungssoftware haben will, muss man in der ehemaligen UDSSR gucken gehen...

(Da schreit irgendwie keiner rum - komisch, oder nicht?)


Was die Sache mit dem offenen Fenster angeht: Ja, ich kann das Fenster auch zu machen, wenn ich nicht will, dass mir was geklaut wird.
So komt Dir im Übrigen auch jede Hausratversicherung.


@Topic: Der Hund liegt eindeutig darin begraben, dass gewisse Sicherheitsdienste immer Zugriff auf alles haben wollen...


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Dann würden sie kein LOIC benutzen sondern richtig hacken. Wenn ich mit LOIC irgend ne seite lahm leg bin ich dann auch der üb0rkra$$e Hacker weil ihr ja nicht wisst ob ichs richtig drauf hab?


 
Denen gehts nicht um überkrasse Hacker zu sein, eher um die Wirkung und Mitteilung dieser Attacke.
Peinlich sind die Hoster dieser Seiten, soweit ich gelesen habe ist es durchaus möglich sich vor DDoS-Attacken zu schützen, z.B. Packetfilter usw.

Und wären sie nicht dumm einen aufwendigen Weg zu suchen, wenn es einfach geht?
Also ich bin schon länger in der IT und suche auch immer den schnellsten und einfachsten Weg. Ausserdem weisst du ja gar nicht was die alle sosnt noch so auf dem Kerbholz haben. Meinst du wenn die sich ne Menge Kohle mit Hacken scheffeln, posaunen sies in die Welt hinaus?


----------



## danysahne333 (16. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Das gute an LulzSec ist dass sie es komplett öffentlich machen und so auf die Probleme hinweisen, ansonsten werden einfach Daten gestohlen ohne dass es jemand mitbekommt.


 
Was bringt es denn, das öffentlich zu machen? Wer ist denn heutzutage vor DDOS "sicher"? Und, nein, wie es schon jemand angesprochen hatte, es ist kein Hack! Wieviele Server/Loadbalancer willst dir denn kaufen um, deine Webseite auch bei starkem DDOS up zu halten?

btw Yep, cia.gov is up. // isitup.org


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

DDoS Protection gibts, hat nur fast niemand.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

Mit einer DDos attacke kommt man doch nicht an solche  Daten wie es hier der Fall war:

LulzSec hacks US Senate ? The Register



> DDoS Protection gibts, hat nur fast niemand.


Kostet und ist wohl den Betreibern die Kundendaten nicht Wert - darüber kann man auch mal schimpfen


----------



## zøtac (17. Juni 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kostet und ist wohl den Betreibern die Kundendaten nicht Wert - darüber kann man auch mal schimpfen


Was hat denn DDoS mit Kundendaten zu tun? 
DDoS ist, wenn du über einen Client (am beliebtesten LOIC) seeeeeehr viele Anfragen von seeeeeeehr vielen Computer an einen Server schickst, der dann zusammenbricht


----------

